# studying then living in canada



## BecomingaBrit (Sep 23, 2009)

I was looking at my options and I was wondering if it is possible to study in Canada and then afterwards live there if I find a job. I don't think I will be able to come up with enough money to support myself in the next two years and I really want to move to Canada. Are there any other ways I could move to Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BecomingaBrit said:


> I was looking at my options and I was wondering if it is possible to study in Canada and then afterwards live there if I find a job. I don't think I will be able to come up with enough money to support myself in the next two years and I really want to move to Canada. Are there any other ways I could move to Canada?


Yes, you can study in Canada but as an International student it would be very costly. There are, with minor exceptions, only two ways into Canada and the both involve jobs. You either have to have an occupation on the LIST OF 38 occupations Canada deems necessary for its future or you must have pre-arranged employment.


----------



## BecomingaBrit (Sep 23, 2009)

I understand the job side but the thing from that side that bothers me is how much money would I need to have for just myself when I come to the country. I do have my real estate license but I dont think that it is on the list of 38 jobs needed. Can you give me any advice on that area? I don't plan on moving for at least two years, but I also don't know how much I would be able to save up for myself.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BecomingaBrit said:


> I understand the job side but the thing from that side that bothers me is how much money would I need to have for just myself when I come to the country. I do have my real estate license but I dont think that it is on the list of 38 jobs needed. Can you give me any advice on that area? I don't plan on moving for at least two years, but I also don't know how much I would be able to save up for myself.


May I ask how old you are and are you a citizen of both the USA and NZ?
If you obtain a PR you will, as a single person, require to prove you have $10,000Can. This amount increases based on how many family members (spouse and children) accompany you. If you come as a TWP you do not require to show proof of any funds
Your real estate license, unless issued by a Canadian Province, will be useless to you here. Do you have a university education/degree and, if so, in what discipline? Do you have any professional qualifications?
As I relayed previously you will not be allowed to work in Canada without a visa of some description.


----------



## BecomingaBrit (Sep 23, 2009)

I am 23 and currently a US citizen. I had been looking at moving to New Zealand but changed my mind about it. I have talked to the real estate companies in Toronto and they told me that depending on how long I have had my license I may have to finish education requirements and that stuff. I am also looking at going to the University of Toronto to study exercise science. You can always contact me @ [email protected] if that makes it easier for you.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I was looking into going to the University of Toronto and University of British Columbia to finish my BA in Psychology. Found out it was going to cost me more than $25,000 to do it with their international student rates. Doesn't really seem worth it to me. Better off getting an equivalent degree in your own country first.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Real Estate Agents is not something the Toronto area is exactly short of.

I lived in Halton Hills (Georgetown), just outside of Toronto, which has a population of about 50,000. The local paper probably had well over 100 Real Estate Agents identified in the property pages.


----------

